# Which monitor should I get?



## GSquadron (Jan 23, 2013)

Tomorrow I am going to buy a LED Monitor.
Which one should I get? (the link is from a local seller and that is around my budget)
Phillips:
http://www.pcstore.al/index.php?route=product/product&path=44_46&product_id=292
Acer:
http://www.pcstore.al/index.php?route=product/product&path=44_46&product_id=291
Phillips:
http://www.pcstore.al/index.php?route=product/product&path=44_46&product_id=290

Please help!


----------



## erixx (Jan 23, 2013)

Hey, Aleks, today I saw the second Philips of your list and the blue glowing around the monitor is not something I like too much. maybe it's cool while your are not using a monitor, but....
That is all i can say.


----------



## commission3r (Jan 23, 2013)

i'd go with another selection
for your reading
http://www.digitalversus.com/lcd-monitor/philips-227e3lh-p11525/test.html

look at dell or samsung monitors


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 23, 2013)

thanks for your ideas, but samsung costs like twice more!


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 23, 2013)

http://www.pcstore.al/index.php?route=product/product&path=44_46&product_id=711

LG IPS 23"  get an IPS screen and you wont regret the extra $$ spent.


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 23, 2013)

I found this other one, but is not an IPS
http://www.pcstore.al/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=316


----------



## jgunning (Jan 23, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I found this other one, but is not an IPS
> http://www.pcstore.al/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=316



That one looks alright


----------



## AlienIsGOD (Jan 23, 2013)

Aleksander Dishnica said:


> I found this other one, but is not an IPS
> http://www.pcstore.al/index.php?route=product/product&product_id=316



I like non IPS LG screens too, had a 22" 1680 x 1050 for 3 years.  That comes at a good price too.


----------



## jgunning (Jan 23, 2013)

AlienIsGOD said:


> I like non IPS LG screens too, had a 22" 1680 x 1050 for 3 years.  That comes at a good price too.



I still have my non-IPS lg 24inch LED =) its a really nice screen and I have loved it since the second i bought it!And i got it for cheap as chips online!


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 25, 2013)

I bought this monitor and looks really cool
http://www.p4c.philips.com/cgi-bin/dcbint/cpindex.pl?ctn=247E3LPHSU/00&slg=en&scy=US

Only thing I hate is the color calibration I have to change and brightness


----------



## GSquadron (Jan 25, 2013)

I changed port from VGA to HDMI port and now I don't get the screen showing it all .
What am I doing wrong?

I get some black parts of the screen, like it can support more resolution than that.


----------

